# Car Safety Animation Progress



## Laughing Stock (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys. I plan on making a car safety animation with some humorous gags. I've already gotten three ideas, two of which were created with the help of my friend. It's supposed to have stupid counter-effective inventions that are supposed to make driving safer.

I'm restricted to making animated gifs with MS Paint, Adobe ImageReady, and Animanatee right now.






So that's a walk cycle that I created. He currently has a bit of a limp along with missing arms. I'll fix that later. 

Please ignore the giant NEOPETS that flashes quickly, I needed an excuse to post it somewhere.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm5DmH_wS9Q[/youtube]

That's supposed to be the crossing guard blowing on a whistle. Since it was a bit more complex, I decided to start with a stick figure to make sure that I can do it correctly.

What do you guys think so far?


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 22, 2011)

It's looking pretty good so far, but if you're pursuing making a longer cartoon, it is worth it to get flash one way...or another  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . With flash you can create seperate limbs for your character and move them around on different layers. You can also have "tweening" to automatically move your chars. Believe me, it saves you SO much time.

If you want an example of something I've done that uses limbs and tweening a lot to see if that kind of style would work for your animation, check this out: http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/4e5cd6...bf5a59ad43a118b


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 22, 2011)

There's tweening in Adobe ImageReady but the problem is that you can't make looping animations. I've discussed some of this with you over on another site before too.

I forgot to mention, I collaborating with my friend since he has flash and I don't, so I'll send the frames and stuff over to him and he/I will stitch it together.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 22, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> There's tweening in Adobe ImageReady but the problem is that you can't make looping animations. I've discussed some of this with you over on another site before too.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I collaborating with my friend since he has flash and I don't, so I'll send the frames and stuff over to him and he/I will stitch it together.



Ah.

As far as making looping animations, If I need to do something like that I make a small flash file (with preset dimensions) and export it as an animated gif. import it to the bigger flash movie and there you go, looping animation. Just dont export it as an AVI from flash or the animated GIFs won't animate. If you plan to put it on youtube, do what I do; export as swf and then use camstudio to record your screen playing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So yeah, use your mate's flash for anigifs or "obtain" a copy of your own  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, for the "frames" in themselves, make sure you keep the same resolution for each one (the default is 550x400 pixels) so he can easily add them and they won't jitter around and look weird.


----------

